
LLVM will change licence to Apache 2.0 with exceptions - BSDuser
http://lists.llvm.org/pipermail/llvm-dev/2016-September/104778.html
======
BSDuser
Question for BSD users: Will this change affect FreeBSD and OpenBSD? OpenBSD
Policy says that Apache 2.0 is incompatibile with their software.

~~~
based2
[https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/18638/](https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/18638/)

